# welcome to the house of pain(Marauders style)



## Rubes (Sep 6, 2007)

so pretty much i have one year to get ready for my senior year of football. im not playing this year because of some medical issues. the lifting progam is set up by my football coach and i will be using it for the next year to get ready for that one last shot at making it to states. 

starting weight : 180lbs
height 5'7
BF% 15-17%

Goals 
get up to 185lbs at 7-10% body fat
bench 225 at least 5 times by next augest
Squat 405 at least 5 times by next augest

first two weeks is just all running and working on the form for the lifts we will be doing.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck buddy, make sure to keep us updated


----------



## goob (Sep 11, 2007)

Something to inspire....





YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Goob!!   Nice!


----------



## Rubes (Sep 12, 2007)

tallcall: will do.

goob: music is always needed thank you

ok well today was a dick around day because he had to teach some of the kids how to deadlift without killing themselfs and how to hang clean and such. so i just did a couple of easy things for something to do.

DB Shoulder press
40's 1 set of 10(warm up)
50's 2 sets of ten(easy)

Bent over DB rows

45 for a set of ten(warm up
75's 2 sets 10 reps 

the 75's were pretty easy could do more if i wanted to but not going to push it just yet not untill he starts giving us grades for the lifts.


----------



## the other half (Sep 12, 2007)

good luck on your goals, and make the most of your senior year. i know i wish i would have done things alittle bit differently.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> good luck on your goals, and make the most of your senior year. i know i wish i would have done things alittle bit differently.



i plan on making it an amazing year for football next year everyone in the area thinks that its are best chance for a long time to get close to states and maybe even win. my last year for football will be the seniors on D and pretty much the Jrs on O the D for the guys in my class is isnane im the smallest guy for us and im 5'7 180 and the O for the Jrs(next year)  puts up alot of points cant wait to see what happens should be alot of fun.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 17, 2007)

9/17/07

form day

front squat
set one 135x5
set two 185x5

clean complex
both sets 95

deadlift 
set one 135x5
set two 225x5

still teaching some of the people in my weight lifting class form should be next week before we start to lift hevy or anything like that.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 18, 2007)

You seem to be doing well. 

What's your max deadlift? Also, how are those other guys coming along?


----------



## Rubes (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont really know my max for dead lift most ive done is 360x5. the other guys in the class are comming along pretty well most of them have the form of most of the lifts down other then some of the harder lifts(clean). 


today was a cardio day i guess ran 1.5 miles today


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2007)

What position does the coach expect you to fill?


----------



## Rubes (Sep 18, 2007)

on O im mr everything ill play WR/FB/HB depending on the D the other team will play. and on D SS/LB


----------



## Rubes (Sep 18, 2007)

measurments 
    Relaxed
forarms-11 1/4 both
bicepts-13 both
calfs-15 both
legs- 23 1/2 both
chest 39 1/2
shoulders 49 1/2
neck 16


----------



## Rubes (Sep 24, 2007)

9/24/07

flat bench 
3x3 
set one 165
set two 170
set three 180

squat 3x3
set 1 260
set 2 275
set 3 290

Straight leg dead lift 2 sets of 10

class is to short to do to many lifts its sucks


----------



## Rubes (Oct 17, 2007)

ok here we go 

monday

bench 3 sets 
 set 1 145x10
 set 2  155x8
 set 3 160x7


squat 

set 1 230x10
set 2 245x8
set 3 255x10

shoulder press 
45x10
45x10

incline bench press dbs
35x10
35x10

squat and bench were 10,8,6ish  last set your suposed to go up to 10 if you can


----------



## Rubes (Oct 17, 2007)

wednsday

hangclean

170x4
170x4
180x5

deadlift
 305x4
 310x4
 325x5

 calf raise 
 135x10
 225x10

leg extension(sp?)
110x10

legcurl
75x10

deadlift and clean 4,4.2 last set up to 5 if you can(coachs thing)
oh plyos befor lifting


----------



## Rubes (Oct 21, 2007)

oct-19

plyos(warm up)

Front squat 

195x10
205x8
215x10

towle bench 

145x10
150x8
155x10

aux lifts
shrugs 75lb dbs 2x10
lunges 45lb dbs 2x10
jerk press 135 2x15


----------



## Rubes (Oct 21, 2007)

found out on friday after the game next year i will either play SS or DE/LB next year. and ill be playin backup HB next year behind an all conference sophmore from this year


----------



## Rubes (Oct 22, 2007)

ok today 3x3 up to ten on last set if i can

back squat 
270x3
280x3
295x8(pr on reps)

flat bench
170x3
175x3
185x4

shoulder press 45lbs each hand 2 sets of 10
lat raise 10lbs each hand 2 sets of 10
front faise 10lbs each hand 2 sets of  10
incline bench 45lbs dbs 2 sets of 10
jerk press 135 2 sets of 5
lat pulldown 45lbs each side 2 sets of 10

current weight 181lbs


----------



## Rubes (Oct 24, 2007)

deadlift  
300x3
310x3
325x5

hang clean
170x3
175x3
185x5

clean complex
95lbs
5 shrugs 
5 high pulls
5 front squat
5 cleans
two sets of that

lunges
25lbs each hand two sets of 10


----------



## vortrit (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice looking deads!


----------



## Rubes (Oct 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking deads!



thanks. still a long way to go before i hit the weight that i want to be lifting though


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn, I wish I had your deadlifts and cleans!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, those are very impressive deads to me. Our bench and squat are somewhat close but you kill me in deads. Of course, I have not been doing them much lately, and I seem to have a problem with my grip. Maybe it's time to get some straps.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2007)

What sort of workout are you doing?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 26, 2007)

Man I wish I had ur squat and deadlift #s.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 27, 2007)

tallcall and vortrt= thanks and i have no idea why i can clean and deadlift so much its just easy to me.  and straps help with deadlifts.

DOMS= im working out on the bigger faster stronger program

Jailhouse= thanks its taken alot of work on form to get to where im at right now.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 27, 2007)

fridays workout

plyos (warm up)

front squat 
220x3
230x3
240x4(pr on weight and reps)

towel bench
165x3
175x3
185x10

lat pulldown
first set of ten 90lbs
second set 105

front raise 
10lbs each hand 2 sets of 10

side raise?(i guess dunno what to call it)
10lbs each hand 2 sets of 10
 curl game 60lbs start with one and work your way up to ten

class ended early because of some bull shit i was pissed didnt get all of my lifts in


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice front squats! What exactly is a towel bench?


----------



## Rubes (Oct 28, 2007)

jailhouse- its benchpress but you dont bring it all the way down to bring it to about an inch above your chest and go back up.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 28, 2007)

football last year im number 11


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

NICE! get that fucker! do you watch NFL?


----------



## Rubes (Oct 28, 2007)

oh i got that fucker all right gave myself a concussion hitting him. yeah i watch the nfl.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn that must have been a unholy tackle.. whos ur team?


----------



## Rubes (Oct 28, 2007)

it was one of them hes running full speed im running full speed hits so it wasnt that bad biggest hit of the season for me that year was when i was leadblocking for someone believe it or not i broke my facemask on that hit. and fav NFL team is the Redskins. How about you


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2007)

Rubes said:


> it was one of them hes running full speed I'm running full speed hits so it wasnt that bad biggest hit of the season for me that year was when i was leadblocking for someone believe it or not i broke my facemask on that hit. and fav NFL team is the Redskins. How about you



HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!  I'm actually from DC and over here its all about the skins.  I'm getting ready to head out to a friends house to see the game.  A win against the pats would be huge for DC.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah it would be huge


----------



## tallcall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm from Connecticut/Massachusetts, so I go with the Patriots!


----------



## Rubes (Oct 29, 2007)

pats suck(not really).

mondays workout

 plyos
back squat 
255x5
275x5
280x8
should have gotten two more reps on the last set but jackass' kept on crackin jokes when i was lifting

flat bench
160x5
170x5
175x5
again should have gotten a few more on bench but they kept on crackin jokes when i was liftin

straight leg deadlift 95lbs 2 sets of 10
front raise 10lbs each hand 2x10
side raise 10lbs each hand 2x10
shoulder press 40lbs each hand 2x10
jerk press 135 2x5

half mile jog 
1/4 mile 65% sprint 
1/4mile 75% sprint 
then hour and a half of volleyball practice today.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice workout. Sorry about the bench. Looks pretty solid though. Awesome football pictures too!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 29, 2007)

Fuckin Tom Brady!!  I would've been happy if we could've at least injured him lol.  Nice squating sir!


----------



## Rubes (Oct 30, 2007)

vortrit- yeah its ok ill get the fuckers back soon ill just shit my pants when they are tryin to clean or something tomorrow.

JH- yeah your right fuckin tom brady, and thank you 


today was easy just ran a 1.5 miles


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Rubes said:


> vortrit- yeah its ok ill get the fuckers back soon ill just shit my pants when they are tryin to clean or something tomorrow.



Nothing say I love you more than shitting yourself.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 30, 2007)

oh no kidding ill do it when my buddy that gets stuck deadliftin around 400lbs gets ready to lift he can choke on that when hes tryin to pull that off the ground.

oh forgot to add

core work
35 crunch
25  partial sit ups
10 partial holdem sit ups(5 count)
1 min plank
30sec right/left side plank
25sec superman planks right arm left leg switch for second one
30sec right leg held out and switch to left on second one
30sec wall sit
6 wall jumps
40sec wall sit 
6 wall jumps 
60sec wall sit 6 wall jumps sprint to bleachers


----------



## Rubes (Oct 31, 2007)

wed.

cleans 
160x5
170x5
175x6

deadlifts
280x5
300x5
310x6

weight was way to easy on the deadlifts

clean complex
5 power shrugs 
5 high pulls
5 front squats
5 cleans
all of them right after the other at 95lbs 2 sets about 30sec of rest between them


----------



## vortrit (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice workout. And before you bomb that guy don't forget to tell him about the importance of breathing deeply while lifting.


----------



## Rubes (Oct 31, 2007)

he breaths like that all the time when he lifts no need to tell him ill just bomb his ass and laugh when i walk away


----------



## Rubes (Oct 31, 2007)

over head squat on friday people should be fun hope my shoulder holds up long enough to get all 3 sets in


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

I know I've said it before, but really nice looking deadlifts! Good luck on your overhead squats!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice Deads and cleans!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Rubes (Nov 2, 2007)

feelin good today.

overhead squat
105x5
110x5 to light
135x5 still to light


towle bench
160x5
165x5
170x10 to light coach needs to up weights before i get pissed

lat pull down 110lbs 2 sets of ten
bent over flys 10lbs each hand 2 sets of ten
bent over rows 
70lbsx10
75x8
over head press
145x5 class ended i was so pissed i wanted to try 155 but coach made me leave the class.

tonight im gunna go out and have fun see yall later


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 2, 2007)

Ur OH squats and press are very impressive!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 3, 2007)

thank you. so does anyone know how to get rid of a killer hangover?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 5, 2007)

Rubes said:


> thank you. so does anyone know how to get rid of a killer hangover?



Yes.  MORE BEER!  lol, for real it really works.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 7, 2007)

yes more beer does work but its not a good iead when you have to go to work


----------



## Rubes (Nov 7, 2007)

monday

squat 
as many reps in 15 seconds at 195lbs 60-75sec rest
set one 11reps
set2 12
set3 12
set4 12

bench 
85lbs 20 reps 15 sec
85lbs 23rep15 sec
120lbs 15rep 15sec
120lbs 13red 15 sec

then some core work.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 7, 2007)

tues day
 plyos

box jumps 36in box  3 sets of 6
one leged box squats BW 2 sets of 4 each leg
cone jumps 
then all kinda crazy running crap


----------



## Rubes (Nov 8, 2007)

thursday
plyos(warmup)

card game. 
side line to side line basketball court
base line to base line
squat jumps
frog leaps 
partal sit ups 
push ups
crunchs 
laps around the gym 
wall runs(hands on wall push while trying to run against the wall)
sprinters crunchs 
plank(50sec)

swimming tomorrow then we start wrestling practice on monday.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 8, 2007)

im the short one with a hat on and really short green shorts. see what happens when the guys at my school get to play volleyball.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

I like your socks.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 8, 2007)

them are my wrestling socks. man i love them things


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 8, 2007)

Every thing is lookin strong as usual.  The girl in the pink looks thick yo.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks we start to lift hevy again next week. the girl in the pink is my best friends ex and my ex's best friend yeah some odd stories with all of us.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

Rubes said:


> thanks we start to lift hevy again next week. the girl in the pink is my best friends ex and my ex's best friend yeah some odd stories with all of us.



You shouldn't confuse people like this...


----------



## Rubes (Nov 10, 2007)

ok. my ex is the girl in the pinks best friend.  then my buddy is the chick in the pinks ex


----------



## Rubes (Nov 12, 2007)

monday

flat bench
160x10
165x8
170x10

back squat 
240x10
250x8
260x10(weight was light coach wont up my weights what a prick)

front raise 10lbs each hand two sets of ten
lat raise 10lbs each hand 2 sets of 10
db shoulder press 40lbsx10 45lbsx7 left shoulder gave out

then from 3:15 till 5:30 i had wrestling practice

weight 176lbs 10oz


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice bench. Good work.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice squats and bench.  Why wont he let you up the weight?


----------



## Rubes (Nov 13, 2007)

because hes a dick. i went in today after wrestling practice 3:15 to 5:30 front squated 3 sets 135, 155, 185. then squated with my friend we went from 185 5 reps 225 3 reps 315 3 reps then at 365 i hit two reps im so pissed that he wont up my weights.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Rubes said:


> because hes a dick. i went in today after wrestling practice 3:15 to 5:30 front squated 3 sets 135, 155, 185. then squated with my friend we went from 185 5 reps 225 3 reps 315 3 reps then at 365 i hit two reps im so pissed that he wont up my weights.



Yeah, that does seem light on the squats compared to what you should be doing. I mean this work out looks great. 365 - NICE!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks. still have 40lbs to go to get to 405 want to be at that by the start of track season. 

wed

wrestling practice  3:15-5:30


on another note my left knee is killing me it keeps on shifting over every now and then at wrestling practice. dunno whats up but i cant go to the doctors w/out health insurance.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

Rubes said:


> thanks. still have 40lbs to go to get to 405 want to be at that by the start of track season.
> 
> wed
> 
> ...



Man, that sucks about your knee. I guess I don't need to tell you to keep an eye on it. Hopefully it's nothing serious. Is there any pain?


----------



## Rubes (Nov 15, 2007)

i never really feel pain its kinda odd like when i destroyed my right shoulder in a wrestling match in 8th grade my right tricept was touching my left ear and i just pulled my arm back over popped it back into socket and kept on wrestling. guess im just to dumb to feel pain or somthin like that.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 17, 2007)

the first pic is where i wanna be in a couple of months the second one is where im at right now.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 19, 2007)

we are testing max's for a grade in my 2nd hr class

squat 365x2
flat bench 205x2(should have done more weight)

3:15-6 wrestling practice think my nose is broke and fun shit like that. happy birthday to me.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Rubes said:


> we are testing max's for a grade in my 2nd hr class
> 
> squat 365x2
> flat bench 205x2(should have done more weight)
> ...



Nice. Why didn't you go for more on the bench?


----------



## Rubes (Nov 19, 2007)

shoulders have been buggin me the last couple of days. ive been sick and had wrestling practice all week last week ive gone from 185lbs down to 173 in just over a week. coulda gotten at least 215 maybe 225 if i was lucky but hey did what i did. he said i can re-test that if i want to.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Rubes said:


> shoulders have been buggin me the last couple of days. ive been sick and had wrestling practice all week last week ive gone from 185lbs down to 173 in just over a week. coulda gotten at least 215 maybe 225 if i was lucky but hey did what i did. he said i can re-test that if i want to.



That sucks. Being sick sucks and the shoulder thing sucks.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 19, 2007)

Rubes said:


> we are testing max's for a grade in my 2nd hr class
> 
> squat 365x2
> flat bench 205x2(should have done more weight)
> ...



Happy Birthday!

This should be a new birthday tradition, east some cake and have a relative smash your nose - it's a nice way to ease into the day


----------



## Rubes (Nov 20, 2007)

vort- yeah the sick sucks im used to the shoulder thing but it sucks when i bench because i know i can put up more weight but im always worried about my left shoulder tryin to pop out of socket.

tallcall. thanks. yeah that should be the new thing next up my dad.


----------



## Rubes (Nov 21, 2007)

body fat was tested tues. 11.2% at 175lbs.

today dead lift test
370x2

hang clean test
205x1

wrestling practice 3:15-5 not going to lie today fuckin sucked my jaw ended up being dislocated.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Rubes said:


> body fat was tested tues. 11.2% at 175lbs.
> 
> today dead lift test
> 370x2
> ...



Nice - I mean real nice - deadlift!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice - I mean real nice - deadlift!



thanks.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 22, 2007)

Broken nose, dislocated jaw, someone's having some fun!


----------



## Rubes (Nov 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Broken nose, dislocated jaw, someone's having some fun!



if i wasnt practicing with my high school wrestling team id swear its MMA


----------



## tallcall (Nov 22, 2007)

Rubes said:


> if i wasnt practicing with my high school wrestling team id swear its MMA



It's my kind of pain  !


----------



## Rubes (Nov 27, 2007)

ok here we go

monday
tested virtical 33in no change
tested standing long jump 8'10" +8 from 8'2

today
testing front squat and towle bench

front squat 275x4 pr for weight and reps up from 225x5
towle bench 225x4 pr reps +3


----------



## vortrit (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice test. Looks like you've got some good strength going on there.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice test. Looks like you've got some good strength going on there.



thanks now its just trying to find a way to keep most of it only lifting 2 or 3 days a week with wrestling and trying to get down to 171 from almost 180.

any ideas?


----------



## Rubes (Dec 2, 2007)

this is what happens at my school when its homecomming week for football.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 4, 2007)

dec 4

pull ups 
bwx10x2
wide grip
bwx5x2
side to side bwx10 each side

bent over rows
70x9
100x6pr on reps and weight

hammer curls 
30s burn out
25s burn out
15s burn out
some body stole the other 20lb dumb bell wtf

rev. bench press
bwx15
bw+10 x10

rev. curls 
65x9
75x6

21s two sets at 65 then 70

i said fuck wrestling and quit my bodys already messed up as it is might as well keep what i have left of it.

and some pics will be up soon other then the one of me in a dress


----------



## vortrit (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice workout. Great rows.

Great pic too. Say are you seeing anybody? I'm just kidding, of course.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Great rows.
> 
> Great pic too. Say are you seeing anybody? I'm just kidding, of course.



thanks im going to bump up to 105 or 110 next week on the rows it seemed a lil easy for me.

that pic is from homecomming week at my school it was prince and princess day. i was the only guy who went all out and wore a skirt without anything under it. it was fun well kinda


----------



## Rubes (Dec 5, 2007)

dont start really lifting again untill next monday today was a easy day

hang clean no straps
135x4
155x4
185x2

db bench press
40s x10 warm up
50s x3
55s x3
60s x2

atg squat

225x5
275x5
315x3

im takin it easy for now untill monday like i said im going in tomorrow to do some box jumps and stuff like that.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 8, 2007)

friday

buddy wanted me to lift with him so i did

squat
 225x5(warm up)
315x3
315x3
335x3

iso shoulder press 45lbs each hand 
2 sets of 5

bent over rows 
90s x3
110x3(pr on weight)

flat bb bench press
135x5(warm up)
155x3
175x3
185x3

not a bad day for feelin like crap. ill start running when i can can keep my weight up without bein sick. down to 170ish right now and it sucks


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Really nice squats @ 315.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really nice squats @ 315.



thank you


----------



## Rubes (Dec 12, 2007)

tues day
hang clean
165x3
175x3
185x3

dead lift
325x3
340x3
355x3

then some work on my shoulder

wed

front squat 
255x3
270x3
280x3

towle bench
205x3
215x3
225x3

then some stuff for my shoulders again

im still sick but figured id give it a go its harder to lift right now because of bein sick but its better then just sittin on my ass doin nothing


----------



## Rubes (Dec 15, 2007)

adding a couple of goals. 

hang clean 225x3
deadlift 440x3


----------



## Rubes (Dec 19, 2007)

dec-17

flat bb bench press
135x5
185x3
185x3
185x3

atg back squat
225x5
315x3
315x3
315x3

hammer shoulder press
90lbs each side 3 sets of 5

bent over rows
100lbs 3 sets 3 reps

close grip bench press 
135 3 sets of five

pull ups 3 sets of 5

preacher curls

65lbs 3 sets of 5


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

Really nice work. Your deads are looking really strong. Great goals too, and I'm sure you'll reach them. That's a very nice front squat too. Looking good all the way around.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really nice work. Your deads are looking really strong. Great goals too, and I'm sure you'll reach them. That's a very nice front squat too. Looking good all the way around.



thanks V. im taking a break for the next couple of weeks i pulled something in my rib cage and it hurts like hell.


----------



## danny81 (Dec 20, 2007)

ur not wrestling anymore?


----------



## Rubes (Dec 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ur not wrestling anymore?



i quit because my shoulder keeps on sliding out of socket if it gets pulled on hard enough and the coach is a compleat dumb ass tryin to make a 171 pounder wrestle 189


----------



## Rubes (Jan 4, 2008)

i went up to help a couple of guys from my schools wrestling team for a couple of hours. fun stuff tell ya what. no lifting untill monday i got kneed in the head and ive been dizy and shit for the last 12 hrs 

body weight 176lbs


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have a strict diet or do you just eat any thing you can get your hands on?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

Man that really sucks about the shoulder.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 4, 2008)

Jailhouse- i try to eat healthy but its hard because my family likes to buy junk food all the time so right now its pretty much 50% strict 50 non-strict but im workin on it. 

Vortrit- yeah the shoulder thing really pisses me off alot last year i would have taken at least 3rd in my schools confrence but i got dumped on my shoulder with about 300+ pounds of bodyweight on it so its fucked up for now.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 5, 2008)

Rubes said:


> i quit because my shoulder keeps on sliding out of socket if it gets pulled on hard enough and the coach is a compleat dumb ass tryin to make a 171 pounder wrestle 189



oo that sux. yo is the 171 and 189 lb weight class ezier then lower weight classes like 152. because all the guys i see that wrestle in the heavy weight classes. more liek 189, 215, a HW seem to be just big and fat as opposed to muscle and little technique. although there are some huge strong guys that haev good technique. am a i write or are thse guys the minority.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2008)

Shit, your lower body strength is amazing, especially for your bodyweight. Over 2,5x bw dead... you could become a powerlifter.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 5, 2008)

impressive numbers man, wish i could squat that kind of weight


----------



## Rubes (Jan 6, 2008)

danny alot of kids in the 171  and 189 are fat boys untill you get out of districts and stuff like that for state qualifyers then everyone is pretty much just a solid mass of muscle.

witchblade- ive always had a strong back and legs and i love to deadlift just kinda feels right. as for the powerlifting dont think i could put the time into it but ive wanted to try it before my school has had a world champ high school power lifter before. 

nordicnacho- squating is just fun for me its really easy. just keep on workin up in weights and you will get to higher numbers.


maybe i should be unlazy and post up some pics one of these days


----------



## Rubes (Jan 6, 2008)

oh yeah that kids name is nick rasmussen


----------



## Rubes (Jan 8, 2008)

squat 
315x3
330x2
350x1
that really sucked my form is bad right now because i havnt squated in a few weeks.

flat bb bench press
160x3
165x3
175x10
coach needs to up the weight big time 

straight leg dead lift
135x5
135x10

front raise 
20lbs 2 sets of 10
lateral raise 15lbs 2 sets of ten

shoulder press 35s two sets of ten

almost forgot i went up to beat the shit out of a kid at my schools wrestling practice. went really well pinned him 10 times in about 20 min he didnt even score(thats what he gets for talkin shit)


----------



## Rubes (Jan 8, 2008)

i got unlazy and put some new pics up


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

Rubes said:


> i got unlazy and put some new pics up



Looking good man!


----------



## Rubes (Jan 9, 2008)

wed

towle bench
205x3
215x3
225x3

front squat 
225x3 
235x3
255x3

then i ran stairs would have lifted more but im sick as a dog right now.


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice #s.  what exactly is a towel bench?


----------



## Rubes (Jan 10, 2008)

you bring the bar and weight about 1 or 2 in above your chest and go back up. 

on another note im not lifting anymore untill shit with my family gets back on track


----------

